# Breeding meal worms



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

Sooo it’s been awhile since I’ve posted but I’m back now haha...I really would like to start breeding mealworms for willow but I have some concerns 
Will they smell?
Is it likely for them to escape?
Can the beetles bite?
How long does it usually take for beetles to breed/lay eggs?

Any tips on breeding mealworms would be great if anyone has experience


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23-farming-mealworms.html


----------



## Mjskates (May 14, 2017)

Thanks!


----------

